# Sears Spyder/Screamer tail light



## stoney (Feb 9, 2015)

I have a Sears Spyder /Screamer tail light with box for sale. Listed in the For Sale  section.


----------



## stoney (Feb 11, 2015)

Off to Ebay


----------



## oskisan (Feb 11, 2015)

how much? Send me a pic


----------



## stoney (Feb 11, 2015)

There are pics in the For Sale thread here on The CABE. There is an auction/Buy Now on Ebay. Thanks for interest.


----------

